# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  libcups

## tim99

Hallo!

Ich versuche Samba und einen CUPS-Drucker für einen WinXP-Client zugängig zu machen. Dazu hab ich gelesen, dass Samba die Cups-API verwendet, wenn die Datei libcups.so.2 gelinkt ist. Mit dem Befehl 

ldd /usr/local/samba/bin/smbd

zeigt er mir leider nicht die gewünschte Linkung zu libcups.

Wiekann ich die denn festlegen?

Vielen Dank,

Tim

----------

